# how far would you drive?



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I've gone as far as about a two hour drive for a one day show. What helps me make up my mind is how much the classes are and what kind of prizes they are give etc. etc. If they are not giving out at least ribbons I don't even think about it. If classes are say $4.00each and they are only giving ribbons I still probably wont go. Now if they have the same as above but say daily raffles or cool high points or if it's one show out of a buckle series then I am more likly to go. Sometimes if it's a show that doesn't sound that appealing but it's a judge I haven't shown under before I will try to talk a friend into going with me so we can split the gas costs. Hope this helped?  What kind of show is it?


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

The farthest that we have traveled is about 1hr 30 min.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

For a Flat Show?? 0. I wouldn't drive 5 minutes to one.

A HT - I've driven 4 hours.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

It is just a normal open show but I would probably run into people that I dont get to see very often. I probably wont go but I would like to- Im going to show this weekend and it is no more then 1.5 hour drive. Thanks everyone


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I just map quested it and we have driven almost 160 miles to show one day. That is from my house to Louisville KY for the State Fair as well as the North American Livestock Show. Sometimes we have gone up there and stayed and other times we have day hauled. It makes for a long day, but the classes there were always big so it was worth it for the points.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> For a Flat Show?? 0. I wouldn't drive 5 minutes to one.
> 
> A HT - I've driven 4 hours.


*Rude.:twisted:* _(just teasing)_

I drove about 3 hours to Lexington for a one day *FLAT SHOW* _(again with the teasing)_ about a month ago. I wouldnt do it often but here and there....


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I drive 2 hours to open shows on a regular basis. I have to drive longer, 3-4+ hours, when I want to show at breed shows. It would be hard for me to drive more than 2 hours to an open show, but you have a special situation since you would be visiting old friends. Might be worth the trip.


----------

